# sick baby



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Otis woke up in the wee hrs this morning throwing up. He threw up every little while. It was really different. It was mostly liquid, and when he threw up, it would sound like air was in it too. Took him into the vet as soon as he opened, and he said it was either viral, or something he ate. I know it wasnt something he ate, cause he hasnt been outside, and is always where I am at. Dr gave him two shots and sent me home with meds. One for throwing up, liquid form, looks like pepto, and one that is antibiotic. He hasnt thrown up since. Weird. scared me though.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You did the right thing straight to the vets,little ones can become dehydrated very quickly,they also bounce back from an illness quickly,so hopefully he will be on the mend.You never know for sure what they snuffle up!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww....poor baby. glad he is on the mend!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

When our guy get sick they can dehidrate quickly you were very right to get your baby to the Vet. Hopefully she is on the mend.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope your baby is feeling better.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing how fast he bounced back. Doc told me to give him all the meds, but he is normal as can be now, dont like giving meds, so, dont think I will give him anymore.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

If he is taking an antibiotic you should give them until they are gone, if you do not give them all you risk the bug coming right back. Just because they bounce back quickly does not always mean the bug is killed it could mean it is working. Please use caution.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

He should finish the antibiotic course,otherwise the bug can come back twice as bad!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

watch his poo to see if something comes thru. Sounds like an obstruction. My dog ate a large piece of papertowel and did this for a day until it finally passed.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Please give the whole amount of antibiotics. The dog may or not need it, but it's better to err on the safe side.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I am giving the antibiotics til gone. Sure dont want it coming back. Thanks


----------

